# holy man



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Πώς θα το αποδίδατε όταν χαρακτηρίζει έναν Ινδιάνο; Η στιχομυθία είναι:

-Is he chief?
-No. A holy man.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Παραλλαγές ανάλογα με το χρονικό και τοπικό περιβάλλον:

1. _πολεμιστής (που έχει ξεθάψει το τόμαχοκ του πολέμου), τότε:_ --Όχι, ο μάγος (μας)
2. _ιθαγενής (ή μη) ηθογράφος, σήμερα:_ --Όχι, ένας σαμάνος
3. _μάνατζερ ινδιάνικου καζίνου, σήμερα:_ --Μπα, ένας άγιος άνθρωπος («δεν τα πιάνει» π.χ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Δηλαδή, ο holy man για τους Ινδιάνους είναι σαμάνος ή μάγος; Δεν είναι, όπως θα λέγαμε σε άλλες θρησκείες, άνθρωπος του Θεού; 

Αν τον πω "άγιος άνθρωπος" θα με κράξουν;


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 15, 2009)

Αν το _holy_ το εκλάβουμε ως τίτλο, τότε σκέτο: "Είναι άγιος".

Αν το _holy_ το εκλάβουμε ως απλό προσδιορισμό, τότε: "Είναι άγιος άνθρωπος".

Αλλά νομίζω ότι το πρώτο ισχύει, εφόσον βρίσκεται σε αντιπαραβολή με το _chief._ Εκτός, πάλι, αν η αντιπαραβολή έχει στόχο την ειρωνία, δηλ: "Αυτός είναι καλός άνθρωπος, δεν μπλέκεται με τα αρχηγιλίκια".


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Άγιος, δεν θα έλεγα. Ούτε θα το συγκεκριμενοποιούσα (σαμάνος (άλλη παράδοση), μάγος κλπ). Άνθρωπος του Θεού είναι το κοντινότερο, αλλά οι Ινδιάνοι δεν είναι απαραιτήτως μονοθεϊστές, εξαρτάται κι από τη φυλή. Holy man είναι αυτός που ανήκει στο Θεό ή την πνευματικότητα, αλλά δεν μού έρχεται κάτι μονολεκτικό αυτή τη στιγμή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, ο holy man για τους Ινδιάνους είναι σαμάνος ή μάγος; Δεν είναι, όπως θα λέγαμε σε άλλες θρησκείες, άνθρωπος του Θεού;
> 
> Αν τον πω "άγιος άνθρωπος" θα με κράξουν;



Δεν αποκλείεται η καλύτερη απόδοση στην περίπτωση που έχεις να είναι αυτή (το «άγιος άνθρωπος» δηλαδή) αλλά εφόσον είναι ο *δικός τους* holy man (φυλής, λαού, κοκ) τότε είναι μάλλον ο σαμάνος ή ο μάγος τους. Η σχέση των Ινδιάνων με τα πνεύματα δεν είναι παρόμοια με τη δική μας με το Θεό και το θείο, οπότε θα με ξένιζε αν διάβαζα για έναν Ινδιάνο «άνθρωπο του Θεού» όπως θα με ξένιζε αν το διάβαζα για έναν δρυίδη (θά έλεγες τον Πανοραμίξ «άνθρωπο του Θεού»);


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Όχι, δεν θα έλεγα «άνθρωπος του Θεού» για Ινδιάνο. Αλλά τι να πω, τέλος πάντων;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Μια διευκρίνιση: οι σαμάνοι ανήκουν σε άλλη πνευματική παράδοση και όχι στους Ινδιάνους της Βορείου Αμερικής (ή και της Νοτίου for that matter). Επίσης, άγιος, άνθρωπος του Θεού κλπ απαντούν σε θρησκευτικά περιβάλλοντα (οι Ινδιάνοι έχουν πνευματικότητα, αλλά όχι θρησκεία). Addition: Επίσης, έχουν περάσει σαν μάγοι μέσω των παιδικών μας αναγνωσμάτων, αλλά ούτε κι αυτό είναι ακριβές.

Πνευματικός άνθρωπος θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά το «πνευματικός» δεν ταιριάζει στο λεξιλόγιο αυτών των ανθρώπων. Μιλάμε για στιχομυθία από το «Χορεύοντας με τους λύκους».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Άρα είναι ο Kicking Bird; Η βίκι λέει ότι είναι ο medicine man της φυλής.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Μετά από προβληματισμό αντίστοιχο με αυτόν του Αμβρόσιου:


Ambrose said:


> Άγιος, δεν θα έλεγα. Ούτε θα το συγκεκριμενοποιούσα (σαμάνος (άλλη παράδοση), μάγος κλπ). Άνθρωπος του Θεού είναι το κοντινότερο, αλλά οι Ινδιάνοι δεν είναι απαραιτήτως μονοθεϊστές, εξαρτάται κι από τη φυλή. Holy man είναι αυτός που ανήκει στο Θεό ή την πνευματικότητα, αλλά δεν μού έρχεται κάτι μονολεκτικό αυτή τη στιγμή.


και αυτόν του Δρ7χ:


drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν αποκλείεται η καλύτερη απόδοση στην περίπτωση που έχεις να είναι αυτή (το «άγιος άνθρωπος» δηλαδή) αλλά εφόσον είναι ο *δικός τους* holy man (φυλής, λαού, κοκ) τότε είναι μάλλον ο σαμάνος ή ο μάγος τους. Η σχέση των Ινδιάνων με τα πνεύματα δεν είναι παρόμοια με τη δική μας με το Θεό και το θείο, οπότε θα με ξένιζε αν διάβαζα για έναν Ινδιάνο «άνθρωπο του Θεού» όπως θα με ξένιζε αν το διάβαζα για έναν δρυίδη (θά έλεγες τον Πανοραμίξ «άνθρωπο του Θεού»);


 
θα κατέληγα μάλλον στο κυριολεκτικό, αλλά απλό και ασαφές (καλύτερα εδώ, όμως) _άγιος άνθρωπος_
παρά τις εύλογες αντιρρήσεις του Αμβρόσιου στο μήνυμα #8.
Επίσης, στην ταινία δεν φαίνεται πουθενά να επιτελεί θρησκευτικό ή τελετουργικό έργο. Απλώς παρουσιάζεται ως σεβαστός από τη φυλή (σεπτός, δεν θα έλεγα, ούτε σεβάσμιος, γιατί παραπέμπουν αλλού) και ο λόγος του μετράει και στο συμβούλιο και καθημερινά, ίσως επειδή θεωρείται ότι έχει επαφή με το _θείο_, που στην κοσμοθεωρία των Ινδιάνων έχει αρκετά διαφορετική σημασία από τη συνηθισμένη σ' εμάς.
Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη είναι ότι η Stands With A Fist που λέει τη συγκεκριμένη ατάκα μιλάει απλά, παιδικά μάλλον, δεδομένου ότι έχει να μιλήσει αγγλικά από μικρό κοριτσάκι (5-6 ετών), όταν την πήραν οι Πονί και κατέληξε στους Λακότα (ντρίμπλα για το Σιου ;))...


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Προφανώς είναι ο μάγος της φυλής αλλά άμα πεις ο ιερέας μας ο θεατής θα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για χριστιανό παπά. Και δεν μπορώνα φανταστώ να λένε οι ίδιοι οι Ινδιάνοι τον μάγο, μάγο. Ίσως μύστης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις ένα κόντεξτ παρόμοιο με αυτό εδώ (Wisdomkeepers, Tansmissions and Ceremonies by Lakota Holy Men).

Τι θα μπορούσες να τους πεις:

«άγιοι άνθρωποι» -- δεν κάθεται καλά
«ιερείς» -- δεν είναι
«προφήτες» -- δεν είναι
«σαμάνοι» -- όχι ακριβώς (έχει δίκιο ο Αμβρόσιος ως προς τις παραδόσεις, αλλά θα μπορούσες ίσως να κάνεις την υπέρβαση αν θες να αποφύγεις τους μάγους)

«μάγοι» -- (εγώ θα του είχα ήδη πει «μάγους» της φυλής) -- όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι οι μάγοι των Ινδιάνων είναι αυτοί που επικοινωνούν με τα πνεύματα και εκτελούν τις λοιπές τελετές και διεργασίες με τα θεία.

Εν αναμονή εμπνεύσεων (αλλά ζόρικο το βλέπω...)

Edit: Τώρα είδα το σχόλιο για το «Χορεύοντας με τους λύκους». Έχεις περιθώριο να γράψεις «Όχι, αυτός που μιλάει με τα πνεύματα»; Αφήνω και τα άλλα να υπάρχουν...

Ξαναέντιτ: Η: «ο μιλάει με τα πνεύματα»;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά το «πνευματικός» δεν ταιριάζει στο λεξιλόγιο αυτών των ανθρώπων. Μιλάμε για στιχομυθία από το «Χορεύοντας με τους λύκους».



Γιατί όχι; Κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα βέβαια κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο, αλλά στα Ελληνικά υπάρχει κενό.

ΒΤW, και κάποιες πηγές για την εσφαλμένη χρήση του όρου σαμάνος για τους Ινδιάνους της Αμερικής, λάθος το οποίο επαναλαμβάνει και η Wikipedia (μετά το σάλτο του Αγγέλου, πολλά λάθη της βρίσκω τώρα τελευταία).

Ο καλύτερος όρος είναι το medicine man, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά. Είναι παραπάνω από θεραπευτής.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Συμπέρασμα;


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 15, 2009)

Αν το έλεγες απλά «ένας από τους σοφούς της φυλής»; Εξάλλου σε εκείνους πάνε για συμβουλές...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Συμπέρασμα: υπάρχει κενό. Την έκφραση "ο ιερέας της φυλής" πάντως δεν θα την απέρριπτα, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι όντως ο ιερέας της φυλής.

Από το ΛΚΝ:
*ιερέας*

2. το πρόσωπο που υπηρετεί ή εκπροσωπεί κπ. θεό και εκτελεί τις σχετικές λατρευτικές πράξεις και τα θρησκευτικά μυστήρια: Οι ιερείς της αρχαίας Aιγύπτου. Οι ιερείς του Mαντείου των Δελφών. Bουδιστές / μουσουλμάνοι ιερείς. || H γυναίκα ~ (ενός ειδωλολατρικού ναού), ιέρεια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Επιμένω σε αυτό: η Stands With A Fist που λέει τη συγκεκριμένη ατάκα μιλάει απλά, παιδικά μάλλον, δεδομένου ότι έχει να μιλήσει αγγλικά από μικρό κοριτσάκι (5-6 ετών), όταν την πήραν οι Πονί και κατέληξε στους Λακότα.

Οπότε είναι λογικό να λέει μύστης, πνευματικός άνθρωπος, σαμάνος, και άλλα παρόμοια (πού να ξέρει το κοριτσάκι την πνευματικότητα/θεολογία των Ινδιάνων);

Εναλλακτικά του _άγιος άνθρωπος,_ θα πρότεινα μόνο _μάγος (της φυλής) _- άντε και medicine man αλλά αυτό εισάγει άλλο πρόβλημα, άσε που αν ήταν έτσι θα το έλεγε έτσι _- _αφού μόνο αυτό θεωρώ πιθανό να είχε ακούσει και να ήξερε ως λέξη ένα κοριτσάκι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη είναι ότι η Stands With A Fist που λέει τη συγκεκριμένη ατάκα μιλάει απλά, παιδικά μάλλον, δεδομένου ότι έχει να μιλήσει αγγλικά από μικρό κοριτσάκι (5-6 ετών), όταν την πήραν οι Πονί και κατέληξε στους Λακότα (ντρίμπλα για το Σιου ;))...



Τώρα μου αρέσει κιόλας το «ο μιλάει με πνεύματα»...

Edit: Πα-νι-κός! (λεφτά μοιράζουμε; )


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Αν ήταν οποιαδήποτε άλλη θρησκεία, χωρίς δισταγμό θα έβαζα ιερέας. Για τους Ινδιάνους δεν μου κάθεται πολύ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αν ήταν οποιαδήποτε άλλη θρησκεία, χωρίς δισταγμό θα έβαζα ιερέας. Για τους Ινδιάνους δεν μου κάθεται πολύ.



Σε τέτοιο διαλογο ό,τι και να πεις μέσα είσαι, αφού και το holy man είναι πασπαρτού. 
Αλλά αν ήταν "Ινδιάνος" holy man από τους άλλους, τους μαυριδερούς, άγιος, ασκητής, θα έλεγες, ή ακρβέστερα σαντού ή γιόγκι. Δεν νομίζω ιερέας - εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Και για να μην ξεχνάμε τον γλωσσικό προσανατολισμό του φόρουμ, απλά μαθήματα της γλώσσας των Λακότα από έναν medicine man:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPFJkydgce0

Το κεφάλι μέσα, για μένα τουλάχιστον. Γυρίζω εντελώς σελίδα ή μάλλον αλλάζω βιβλίο· περιμένει το StarTrek XI... Γίνεσαι ή δεν γίνεσαι σχιζοφρενής μετά;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Αν ήταν αναφορά σε κείμενο, το σαμάνος θα ήταν μια χαρά. Και δεν συμφωνώ ότι είναι ανακριβές κλπ. -αντιθέτως είναι ο συχνός προσδιορισμός στις ιστορικές περιγραφές για τον πνευματιστή-ιερέα των ινδιάνικων φυλών. 
Εδώ, τώρα, μια γνώμη (όλα τα σχετικά ακούστηκαν άλλωστε)
- Είναι αρχηγός; 
-Πνευματικός / - 'Οχι, ο σοφός μας


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα με τις λέξεις και τις διάφορες πνευματικές παραδόσεις είναι όταν αρχίσουν να 
χρησιμοποιούνται οι λέξεις χαλαρά, είτε λόγω άγνοιας, είτε λόγω έλλειψης ευαισθησίας και να μπλέκονται μεταξύ τους πράγματα με διαφορετική σημασία, διαφορετικό σκοπό και προέλευση. 

Και καλά οι σαμάνοι της Σιβηρίας... αλλά αν είναι να μπλέξουμε Ινδιάνους medicine men, με σαντού (ένα πράγμα), γιόγκι (άλλο εντελώς πράγμα) και παπάδες, το πανθεϊστικό όργιο που θα προκύψει θα φέρει ...θεομηνία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Δεν θα απομακρυνόμουν από το ακριβές «άγιος άνθρωπος». Και οι Γάλλοι το μεταφράζουν _saint homme_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αν ήταν οποιαδήποτε άλλη θρησκεία, χωρίς δισταγμό θα έβαζα ιερέας. Για τους Ινδιάνους δεν μου κάθεται πολύ.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρη, Αλεξάνδρα. Έχει δίκιο σ' αυτό που λέει δωπέρα ο Αμβρόσιος: 


Ambrose said:


> Το πρόβλημα με τις λέξεις και τις διάφορες πνευματικές παραδόσεις είναι όταν αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούνται οι λέξεις χαλαρά, είτε λόγω άγνοιας, είτε λόγω έλλειψης ευαισθησίας και να μπλέκονται μεταξύ τους πράγματα με διαφορετική σημασία, διαφορετικό σκοπό και προέλευση.


Εγώ κάποτε έκανα το λάθος να αναφερθώ σε «ιερέα» κατά τη διάρκεια μιας συζήτησης που είχα με ανθρώπους από ένα προτεσταντικό δόγμα (χριστιανοί, ε), και κυριολεκτικά με δάγκωσαν. «Εμείς δεν αναγνωρίζουμε το μυστήριο της ιεροσύνης» μου εξήγησε ένας τους, «επομένως δεν έχουμε εμείς ιερείς», κι έτσι κατάλαβα την γκάφα μου. Βέβαια είχα ήδη χαντακωθεί, διότι συνειδητοποίησα εκ των υστέρων ότι αυτό τούς προσέβαλε.


nickel said:


> Δεν θα απομακρυνόμουν από το ακριβές «άγιος άνθρωπος».


+1, μπιενσύρ. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ κάποτε έκανα το λάθος να αναφερθώ σε «ιερέα» κατά τη διάρκεια μιας συζήτησης που είχα με ανθρώπους από ένα προτεσταντικό δόγμα (χριστιανοί, ε), και κυριολεκτικά με δάγκωσαν. «Εμείς δεν αναγνωρίζουμε το μυστήριο της ιεροσύνης» μου εξήγησε ένας τους, «επομένως δεν έχουμε εμείς ιερείς», κι έτσι κατάλαβα την γκάφα μου. Βέβαια είχα ήδη χαντακωθεί, διότι συνειδητοποίησα εκ των υστέρων ότι αυτό τούς προσέβαλε.



Επειδή ο ΑΝΤ1 ονόμαζε "Ακαδημία" το κτήριο εγκλεισμού που γυριζόταν το τραγουδιστικό тоυ ριάλιτι, δεν σημαίνει ότι εκεί μέσα ήταν ακαδημαϊκοί. Οι δε προτεστάντες σαφώς και έχουν ιερείς (και ιέρειες :)) και κατά κανόνα το αναγνωρίζουν κιόλας. Εσύ έπεσες σε πεντηκοστιανούς που τους ιερείς τους τους λένε "ποιμένες".


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Αυτό θα έλeγα κι εγώ, ότι είτε ποιμένες τους πεις, είτε παστορες, είτε χοιροβοσκούς, εκτελούν ιερατικά χρέη, εpομενως είναι ιερείς. 
Και μια που είπα για


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Ίσως, αλλά λίγος σεβασμός στο πώς αυτοί επιλέγουν να ονομάσουν τον εαυτό τους, δεν θα έβλαπτε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ίσως, αλλά λίγος σεβασμός στο πώς αυτοί επιλέγουν να ονομάσουν τον εαυτό τους, δεν θα έβλαπτε.



Είχα την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη ιερέας/ ιέρεια είναι γενικής χρήσεως και όχι συνδεδεμένη με κάποια θρησκεία, επομενως γιατί είναι έλλειψη σεβασμού η χρήση της;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Το εξήγησε ήδη ο Ζ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το εξήγησε ήδη ο Ζ.



Νομίζω ότι διακρίνω εξυπνακίστικη διάθεση πάλι σήμερα και κανονικά θα πρέπει να σε αγνοήσω μεχρι να σου περάσει, αλλά δε μου έρχεται. 

Το ότι δεν αναγνωρίζουν ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΟ της ιερωσύνης δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν ιερείς. Ούτε οι μουσουλμάνοι αναγνωρίζουν τα χριστιανικά μυστηρια αλλά έχουν ιερείς. 
Οι γενικές λέξεις ιερέας, ναός κλπ είναι για όλες τις χρησεις και δεν είναι όλοι υποχρεωμενοι να ξέρουν τα ιδιαίτερα της καθε θρησκείας, οι μόνοι που μυγιάζονται έιναι οι φανατισμένοι πιστοί κι όσοι έχουν παρεξηγήσει τελείως την πολιτική ορθότητα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Δεν θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση γιατί αυτό που είχα να πω, το είπα, αλλά κάνε μου τη χάρη και κράτα τα προσωπικά σχόλια για τον εαυτό σου. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2009)

Εκείνος ο Kicking Bird που μιλάει με τα πνεύματα, μπορεί μήπως να κάνει και κάτι για να ηρεμήσουν; 

ΥΓ Βέβαια, μέχρι τότε...


----------

